# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Perú registra primer proyecto de reforestación en bosques secos a nivel mundial

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Combina la captura de carbono, lucha contra la desertificación y conservación de la biodiversidad*  *Lima, nov. 18 (ANDINA).-* Unas 15 mil familias de la comunidad campesina José Ignacio Távara Pasapera, en la provincia de Morropón (Piura), han asumido el reto de manejar de manera sostenible 8 mil 980 hectáreas de bosques secos, empleando la técnica de riego por goteo artesanal como parte del primer proyecto de reforestación registrado a nivel mundial.  
La iniciativa generará alrededor de 158,340 días-hombre anuales durante sus primeros cinco años y cerca de dos millones de días-hombre en los próximo 40 años, informó el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam). 
Este primer proyecto peruano de reforestación, registrado por la Junta Ejecutiva de las Naciones Unidas para el Cambio Climático ante el Mecanismo de Desarrollo Limpio (MDL) del Protocolo de Kyoto, permitirá la venta de certificados de reducción de emisiones (CER) de carbono que se cotizan a precios competitivos en el mercado internacional.  
Este logro es importante para Perú, ya que a nivel mundial sólo hay diez proyectos de forestación y reforestación que han logrado el registro del MDL: cinco de Asia, tres de América Latina, uno de África y uno de Europa del Este.  
De estos diez proyectos registrados sólo cuatro son de gran escala, es decir, reducen emisiones por encima de las 15 mil toneladas de carbono al año. 
Se estima que el proyecto de reforestación con especies nativas de algarrobo y zapote (sólo crece en zonas desérticas) en la comunidad de José Ignacio Távara reducirá emisiones por 973,788 toneladas de carbono durante sus primeros 20 años de ejecución (46,689 toneladas de carbono al año), con lo cual se contribuirá a mitigar los efectos del cambio climático.  
La comunidad beneficiaria de este proyecto se dedica a la agricultura temporal y producción de ganado caprino y ovino, apicultura y extracción de algarrobina. A través de esta iniciativa crecerán sus posibilidades laborales y económicas. 
Esta iniciativa es parte del Portafolio Nacional de Proyectos MDL del Fondo Nacional del Ambiente (Fonam). Busca mitigar los efectos del cambio climático y mejorar el nivel de vida de las familias campesinas del bosque seco, mediante la reforestación y el aprovechamiento de los recursos maderables y diferentes de la madera. 
Contará con la asesoría técnica de la Asociación para la Investigación y el Desarrollo Integral (Aider) y el Fonam.Temas similares: Artículo: Brack: Tala ilegal se ha controlado casi al 100% en la Amazonía y bosques secos del norte Artículo: Perú apunta a convertirse en el tercer productor más importante de café fino a nivel mundial Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque promueven cuidado de bosques secos Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos

----------

